# Academy While Working



## MTA2010

I want to sign up for the upcoming academy. I was told classes were mon-fri from 6:30am - 3:30pm. I work nights, 4pm-midnight. Is it a good idea to work a full time job while going to the academy? I have to work either way but wanted others advice on this matter.

Thanks.


----------



## Hush

Yes, in fact you can pick up extra shifts as well. The Academy covers the basics, proper application of the clip on tie, pointing your gun, and hat wearing. You may also have to jog a few times a week. The good news is the hours aren't demanding, there is virtually NO after class reading or writing, and if you miss a day there is an online make-up program.


----------



## MTA2010

Oh good. I was worried they would throw a curve ball and teach us how to tie our boots all in the same day.


----------



## HuskyH-2




----------



## Hush

Always remember: "A good cop is never cold, wet, or hungry" To let the instructors know that you "get it" its important to convey this general attitude, without ever expressely stating it. And never be in a hurry to do anything.


----------



## vttroopah

Wait....You get to go home at night? Do they have to come to your house for Firewatch PT and throwing your rack out the window into the mud?


----------



## Guest

IF........ And I mean a very small IFFFFFFF...... you are not a TROLL, please do the Commonwealth a favor and do NOT waste a seat in that academy.


----------



## MTA2010

Do not waste a seat? Last I heard, they are having a hard time filling the seats. I was asking a question because I have not gone through the process like you have. Basically I wanted to find out if anyone tried attending an academy while working 40+ a week? I am considering my options right now. Never having been in the academy environment I was wondering if this is common practice or unheard of.


----------



## 263FPD

Full time academy+Full time job=full time failure.

Good luck and hope you don't care about wasting your money for the self sponsorship.


----------



## Guest

In all seriousness that would be a task that would be very hard. Many times academies go over the stated times. Lots of homework, study and the physical and emotional drain of an academy. Can it be done, never say never.


----------



## 263FPD

Academy is something to be taken seriously. Criminal Law and Procedure alone require some very undecided attention. One only gets what one puts in, and having to wiork full time on top of attempteing to study, is not tone taken lightly. I am fully aware that there are quite a few recruits that have been allowed to skate through in some academies in the past. My department had hired one such person a few years back. That officer did not make it last probation. While she was a very good person, academy staff did not do her any favors by taking her by the hand and letting her graduate. Had she stayed, it would only be a matter of time before she got someone seriously hurt or had suffered an injury herself. Poor training was evident almost right away. Most academies have been doing a great job lately in the way they take responsibility in training recruits, butthe bottom line is if you put shit in you get shit out.

I am not saying do t work, what I am saying is that I do t see how yo can do two full time jobs at once and not let one of them suffer.


----------



## Guest

At the risk of being labeled 'nice', there was a kid here who did it recently. If I can remember his name, I'll post it, and you can PM him.


----------



## 9319

MTA2010 said:


> Do not waste a seat? Last I heard, they are having a hard time filling the seats. I was asking a question because I have not gone through the process like you have. Basically I wanted to find out if anyone tried attending an academy while working 40+ a week? I am considering my options right now. Never having been in the academy environment I was wondering if this is common practice or unheard of.


"Hard time filling the seats"? We are talking about MA, right?


----------



## USM C-2

Any full-time academy worth attending will be tough enough and time consuming enough that you won't be able to work full-time, or even part-time, while attending it.


----------



## 47turksinajar

263FPD said:


> butthe bottom line is if you put shit in you get shit out.


MTA here is your answer, right here....


----------



## OfficerObie59

This question shows a blantant laziness in researching open source resources. If that is your particular attitude, there's no way to pull it off.

I've heard of working part time, but working full time while in the full time academy...I'll say it...unless you have a job that doesn't require you to do anything, it's impossible.


----------



## 47turksinajar

OfficerObie59 said:


> I've heard of working part time, but working full time while in the full time academy...I'll say it...unless you have a job that doesn't require you to do anything, it's impossible.


So he can continue pumping gas?


----------



## MTA2010

Pumping gas is a demanding job. Sometimes you might get two or even three cars wanting gas all at the same time.


----------



## 263FPD

How about telling us if you have actually got in as a self sponsor? Because if you have not, this whole thread has been nothing more then masturbation witha condom on, pointless because you can't get your hand pregnant and the feeling is deminished.


----------



## MTA2010

I have not been officially sponsored but I was going to ask the department where I volunteer as an auxiliary officer if they would sponsor me.


----------



## kwflatbed

Enough of the crap lock it up.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

MTA2010 said:


> I have not been officially sponsored but I was going to ask the department where I volunteer as an auxiliary officer if they would sponsor me.


 Good luck with that, IF you get in and the DI's ask you if youre on MC.....what are you going to tell them ?:shades_smile:
Just as an fyi....there are instructors on this site


----------



## MTA2010

I'm sure there are DI's on this site but what does that have to do with anything? I joined this site to ask questions, get information and help anybody out if I can. I haven't been rude or disrespectful.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Sorry, I had you mixed up with someone else..Good luck with your endevours.


----------



## MTA2010

No problem. Thanks.


----------



## 47turksinajar

MTA2010 said:


> I'm sure there are DI's on this site


Well you have one thing right!

Run while you can :running:


----------

